# PatternMaster



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Does anybody shot a PatternMaster choke tub? I was planning on buying one for my new 10 gauge. Does it help your killing shot distances or not? Or is there a better choke tub out on market?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Goosebuster,
I have a patternmaster and it works fairly well but if I was going to do anything I would get an improved modified extended briley. They are not as expensive as the patternmaster and they are a really good choke for steel.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I use the patternmaster in 12 guage and my buddy uses one in 10 guage and we have patterned them out to about 60 yds and have found that the pattern density is excellent with noo major gaps in the pattern. however does it increase effective killing range? yes and no. on longer shots where it is common to drop a bird but just wound it i have found that my kill rate has gone up with less wounded birds...Note I do make sure to get wounded birds. as far as being able to shoot further... I would encourage you to stay within your means otherwise you would still wound birds. remember steel shot slows down quickly and loses its punch out past 60+ yds for effective kill shots. Try kent fasteel. That is all I use in my gun.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Spring goose I will be shooting 31/2 " Fast steel BBB speed 1550 using Wad Wizard choke. I would shoot heavy shot but its toooooo spendy. I dont know if a person even needs the fancy chokes pattern your gun first. I just like lotsa gear. good luck


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Wad Wizard Supreme is the way to go. I patterned my gun with the WW Sup. with 2 shot 3.5 Kent Fasteel = 99% in a 30"circle @40yds


----------



## Fins_n_fur (Mar 9, 2004)

With a Pattern Master, you can expect 100% in a 20" circle at 40 yrds. shooting #2.

I bought mine after a buddy of mine proved that to me...  I was amazed.

Like stated before though, I wouldn't consider it giving you the ability to shoot further, just kill more of the birds you would normally wound.

There is also a Terror Choke tube out there... 3 different models, which are supposed to be pretty wicked. One model boasts killing geese at up to 80 yards, but what do you do to them when your shooting out of your decoys... ? I think it might be a little over-kill... :-?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I've seen some impressive shots with the P-master.. There are a couple of diffeerent tubes in the P-master. Check out the macks catalog they have pictures and info. on them all...

Check out the Terror tubes as well, I bought one, but haven't had a chance to put it on paper yet. I bought the tight choke for long range snows... I think I nailed a couople of snows last weeknd but not sure, since GB3 pulls up faster than Doc Holiday!!!

Terror choke
Briley
Wad wizard Are some other tubes people tend to advertise the most.


----------

